# Is anyone else doing the dukan diet?



## Deanna26

I've been on dukan since 25th august and lost 17lbs so far. I'm enjoying it and doing well. I'm ttc though an worried that if I get pregnant I'll have to stop as it's not really healthy for baby to cut out whole food groups and I really don't want to put the weight back on - ideally I'd like to lose a bit more and reach target while I'm pregnant ( 2 stone left to lose). Is anyone in the same situation? Or has anyone managed to lose while pregnant?


----------



## 4magpies

Hey, I started yesterday.

Going well so far. Hoping to lose at least 14lbs. I have lost 4st (56lbs) on my own through healthy eating and seem to have got stuck at this weight so though I'd try something new, which is Dukan!

There isn't much chance of me getting pregnant due to my issues. When I am pregnant I will revert back to my old healthy eating and hope to just maintain my weight.

x


----------



## jen365

Hi, Just started today,have been doing low-carb for awhile on and off but i wasn't strict enough so needed a plan to follow.Had my son nearly 5 months ago so still have nearly 2 stone to lose.Have my fridge full of eggs chicken and tuna..:winkwink:


----------



## Deanna26

Good luck to both of u! It's the best diet I've ever done an managed to stick to. There's a forum which is really helpful
minimins.com if u have 
questions! Let us know how u get on. R u going to be exercising like the book says? I'm a bit naughty and don't generally do any :-(


----------



## jen365

Hi Deanna26,congrats on your weightloss.ya im finding it quiet easy to stick to.just finished my attack phase and have lost 4lbs.Very happy with that.The only real excercise i have being doing is going for a walk most days.Maybe only for around 30 mins.


----------



## 4magpies

I'm not exercising other than walking more.

Well I am into cruise today, I lost 5lbs in 5 days on attack. Really happy with that.

xxx


----------



## mria123456

What is dukan diet? I really want to loose my weight please explain the details how the dukan diet works. This thread is really very interesting to read. I am eager for your replies.


----------



## 4magpies

You are best just researching online, thats what I did.

Minimins is a good website/resource.

x


----------



## misslissa

Hi, I've got the book and keep reading it but then jib out last minute! I'm 183lb and need to be about 140 so I'm tempted to go dukan to get the bulk off but worry it will pile back on if it's not sustainable? 

But then i may as well lose some as stay stagnant!


----------



## 4magpies

If you do it properly with consolidation you shouldnt put it back on.

x


----------



## Deanna26

Your best off buying the book online or in morrisons if your in the uk (got mine there for £3) it explains everything. It's a mainly protein diet with veg, I find it very easy to stick to as u can eat as much as u like of the allowed foods I definitely recommend it ive lost 22lbs now. If u follow it through to the end u won't put weight back on it tells u how to slowly go back to eating normally so I keep the weight off. Def try it u won't regret it!


----------



## jen365

I aggree,it's really is a great diet(although i would rather think of it as a permenent lifestyle change..diet in my head seems to mean something i would do for a short period).I have been doing it for over 2 weeks and have gone from 10st6 to 9st11 without being hungry.


----------

